# More Afghanistan Pics



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

The Guys in the pic surrounding are all working for me and Zia Den. We had some very intense moments while I was there. Someday I will write about my experience. By the way they all loved my slingshot. And I got dozens of Kangaroo Rats that lived in and around our camp. When not working and running operations I would walk around looking for targets of opportunity. Also shot loads of Pidgens, and Doves. Just about the only fun I had while I lived among these people.....Frogman


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool!

Safety's off, BTW.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Good photo Frogman, i love that your slingshot was for R&R


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome hat, what are they called?

_*PS:* are you wearing body armour?_


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I always remove the round in the chamber when I was in camp. Safety was off so all I had too do was jack one in and I was ready to fire. This way there could be no accidents. I am still alive because I was trained by the best combatants in the world.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

And we are still alive partly because we are defended by the best combatants in the world!









Good on you. Keep safe and toasty warm this Christmas.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

ZDP you are the man...Bless you and yours:


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. like the taped up cheek rest on your AK buttstock.

is that rigger's belt issued or did you buy it?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

That belt was issued.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

frogman said:


> That belt was issued.


Yes, I know that, but they are made by a company. Wondering which one?

Like the company Propper, being a contract supplier.

Also is that your primary weapon? Not the M4 or M4A1?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

We had M4s but, when working with the Mujihads we carried the AK so as to blend in, the report of the M4 is markedly different from the report of an AK. Regarding the belt, to be honest I have no idea who makes that belt. I have half a dozen around here and don't like them very much. I don't pay much attentention to that. DOD ask us to wear them so we did.....


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

frogman said:


> We had M4s but, when working with the Mujihads we carried the AK so as to blend in, the report of the M4 is markedly different from the report of an AK. Regarding the belt, to be honest I have no idea who makes that belt. I have half a dozen around here and don't like them very much. I don't pay much attentention to that. DOD ask us to wear them so we did.....


Sorry to ask such a cliché question, but I've always wanted to ask an expert, how do the m4 and AK compare?


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

M4 is the superior weapon, the AK has been working in that environment since just after WW2


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I do believe that's a Hungarian AMD-65 variant of the AK you're wearing in that picture. Knowing of your background, I have zero doubt in your ability to handle yourself (and others) in that sort of negative place.

I'm very glad you had your slingshot with you while you were there. I imagine it had to be quite an escape to go pot something and do a little slingshooting.

I did my time in the infantry and was a paratrooper, but nothing on the level like you are. I did try to get to the Ranger Regiment but my hips are reallly screwed up and I can't run. Having people like you out there ensure that I don't have to worry about my family while I'm offshore working. I can handle myself and could/would make an invading force howl as a partisan, but you and your type are really cut from a special cloth. Thanks for everything you have done in the past and the good training you give our current batch of specwar operators/gods.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks jmplsnt for the confidence, and support. That is a Hungarian Paratroopers model. Gotta be careful with the bolts in those, they aren't all case hardened and can bend when overheated. Gota get the good bolts and that weapon is good enough. Still the M4 is preferred.....


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

frogman said:


> Thanks jmplsnt for the confidence, and support. That is a Hungarian Paratroopers model. Gotta be careful with the bolts in those, they aren't all case hardened and can bend when overheated. Gota get the good bolts and that weapon is good enough. Still the M4 is preferred.....


What's the effective range of it?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

ERdept said:


> Yes, I know that, but they are made by a company. Wondering which one?


Blackhawk. I have one too. It's better than nothing, but no substitute for a proper harness as you can really hurt your back if you end up dangling from it, especially wearing gear. The hat is a Pakol, a traditional hat of the Pashtu and other regional tribes. I had one many winters ago before the US invasion. I wore it as a winter hat in colder climes. You can roll it down a bit at the sides when the wind bites, but I prefer a tweed flat cap or a woolen watch cap. Given my features and skin colour, which is somewhere between east and west, I blended in well enough that people would address me in Urdu, even though I have no beard. When worn with the green Palestinian-style Keffiyeh it signifies a high-value target.


----------

